# Seat Cupra R lip?



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Has anyone installed one on their TT? So far I just found pics of Mk4 R32's and S4's running them.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I installed one on mine last summer. click link in my sig to my fotki and you'll see pics in a few of the albums.

cheers


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Looks good! :thumbup:

Headlights look great too.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

dogger said:


>


 dogger where did you find that?????? the only way im going to put one on my car is if its carbonfiber! :laugh: sh!t look sweet!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20psi now said:


> dogger where did you find that?????? the only way im going to put one on my car is if its carbonfiber! :laugh: sh!t look sweet!


Holy Sh!t X2!! Never seen one of those in CF before. Link it or it never happened!! 

Damn unicorns...


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

looks like it may be a OE one...that was wrapped in CF. Nice looking though! 

Additionally, I did the LCR on votex Mk1 TT front end earlier this summer. Can't think of anyone else stateside that has done it yet...but I think it looks very good. 











Joe


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> looks like it may be a OE one...that was wrapped in CF. Nice looking though!
> 
> Additionally, I did the LCR on votex Mk1 TT front end earlier this summer. Can't think of anyone else stateside that has done it yet...but I think it looks very good.
> 
> ...


Haven't installed mine on the votex cuz I've been too damn busy...but it's in the garage waiting. I sold my "oem" one to another local TTer and my new one came in a few weeks ago so you won't be alone for much longer.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Its as real as carbon fiber gets and vacuum infused.


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*C/F Awesome*

Good luck not cracking it as mine ABS has contact regularly..... on the screws/bolts I would cut a slice of 3.5 mm silicone hose and use that as the spacers nice cushion on the C/F

want to see it on car.. good luck

L8R.....


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

dogger said:


> Its as real as carbon fiber gets and vacuum infused.


Now...that is impressive... def. not wrapped...but can see how it was made! Very nice! 

I can tell you with mine on you really have to feel out your approach angles, etc. to things and honestly my car doesn't sit as low as some that I have seen. Watch out for curbs! 

Joe


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

It has rubber vibration damping bushings for the mounting holes and washers so the mounting screws are isolated a bit from the actual part. 

Its definitely takes care not to destroy CF splitters. At least this one isn't as deep or sticking out as much as some cars. My Corrado sits a lot lower and has a much deeper lip on the front so I'm more than use to it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

jeez come on people get with it
http://spoonfedtuning.myshopify.com/products/carbon-fiber-seat-cupra-r-front-lip


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

does the lip actually provide some downforce, for those of us who like to drive in excess of 120 when they're bored? :laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

TTguy30 said:


> does the lip actually provide some downforce, for those of us who like to drive in excess of 120 when they're bored? :laugh:


With our without, down force at the nose when in excess of 120 is not a TT weakness. Your ass wants to float, but nose stays planted.


----------



## rossbeagle. (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi guys.

Where can you buy a non-carbon cupra r lip? Or any that look similar?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oemplus or the TT shop. They are cheap, but shipping is outrageous


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> With our without, down force at the nose when in excess of 120 is not a TT weakness. Your ass wants to float, but nose stays planted.


What are you doing in excess of 120 ? I think at that kind of speed the rear end isn't the weakness, but the nut behind the wheel is the weakest link. Maybe adding some downforce to the driver would help in excess of 120 .


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

TTguy30 said:


> does the lip actually provide some downforce, for those of us who like to drive in excess of 120 when they're bored? :laugh:


I run the OSIR Sphyrna add-on front lip splitters and the OSIR Design add-on spoiler extension from TTStuff though would have definately went with this splitter if it would have been available in 2008 when I built my TT for open road racing.

I have spent a lot of time at speeds from 120-140mph while open road racing and having the font splitter helps a small amount though upgrading to a larger rear spoiler is a must for high speeds in a TT. Mine is very planted at 140mph with no drift.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

audiguy01 said:


> I run the OSIR Sphyrna add-on front lip splitters and the OSIR Design add-on spoiler extension from TTStuff though would have definately went with this splitter if it would have been available in 2008 when I built my TT for open road racing.
> 
> I have spent a lot of time at speeds from 120-140mph while open road racing and having the font splitter helps a small amount though upgrading to a larger rear spoiler is a must for high speeds in a TT. Mine is very planted at 140mph with no drift.


Sorry if I bust your bubble but this seat cupra lip is not functional at all. A real splitter that *reduces lift * (I doubt we're going to be able to add downfore to the front of the TT without some extreme measures) will need a structurally sound flat panel that extend forward past the bumper by a good 3" and has the appropriate angle of attack. We've discussed the aero dynamic topic before and you may search it if you want what will really work for real open road racing.
BTW the cute Osir bits you added aren't doing much either except maybe creating a placebo effect that only add dowforce to the nut behind the wheel 

*If you're serious reducing lift at speed, start wrenching on something like this:*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

madmax199 said:


> Sorry if I bust your bubble but this seat cupra lip is not functional at all. A real splitter that *reduces lift * (I doubt we're going to be able to add downfore to the front of the TT without some extreme measures) will need a structurally sound flat panel that extend forward past the bumper by a good 3" and has the appropriate angle of attack. We've discussed the aero dynamic topic before and you may search it if you want what will really work for real open road racing.
> BTW the cute Osir bits you added aren't doing much either except maybe creating a placebo effect that only add dowforce to the nut behind the wheel
> 
> *If you're serious reducing lift at speed, start wrenching on something like this:*
> ...


max the stuff you post never ceases to amaze me!!:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

And some of the way you say things is hilarious.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/97/417428356bwzhml.jpg/ said:


> [/URL]
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I want one give details do you make the vents or mounts?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

zak2006 said:


> max the stuff you post never ceases to amaze me!!:beer:





You need to get out more...


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

madmax199 said:


> Sorry if I bust your bubble but this seat cupra lip is not functional at all. A real splitter that *reduces lift * (I doubt we're going to be able to add downfore to the front of the TT without some extreme measures) will need a structurally sound flat panel that extend forward past the bumper by a good 3" and has the appropriate angle of attack. We've discussed the aero dynamic topic before and you may search it if you want what will really work for real open road racing.
> BTW the cute Osir bits you added aren't doing much either except maybe creating a placebo effect that only add dowforce to the nut behind the wheel
> 
> *If you're serious reducing lift at speed, start wrenching on something like this:*


Yup, all of these add on splitters are purely for looks in my opinion and do very little to add down force, though definitely won't make it worse. We added vented fenders and drilled holes in the back part of the wheel well to break up the lift from air in the front wheel wells to break up the effect of the air build up creating lift.

The main thing they do is get people excited about looking at the car and do make the car look more aggressive in my opinion.


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

madmax199 said:


> *If you're serious reducing lift at speed, start wrenching on something like this:*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Max, nice craftmanship, as usual. The NACA ducts are a nice touch. Do the brake ducts attach to the hubs or do they just blow from the locations indicated? How do you reach the front release pins?


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

dogger said:


> You need to get out more...


considering i have a BSME in high performance vehicle and working on my finishing my MSME, its pretty [email protected]$$ to see someone who is knowledgeable on the subject, go out and design their own components, and build them with quality. 

max...you find someone with a full cad model and and have your part modeled and installed, i could do some serious CFD work on it.


----------

